# Hmmm.... Crossbows coming to Jersey....Whadda Think???



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Well it seems that the N.J. Fish,Game & Wildlife Council has Voted to Amend our 2009-2010 Game Code to Broaden the Definition of a Bow to Include Crossbows...ukey: Obviously you can tell my Thoughts on the Change... I remember how many Years back when The Fish & Wildlife said we would be able to Hunt on Sundays.. Well that Never happened and now Instead they throw this Ammendum in there; for more $$$$$ Of Course... I would have rather seen another permit for Sunday Hunting instead of this whole CrossBow Plan that they came up with...But That`s my Opinion on this matter... The Only good thing that will come out of this I feel is that Elderly people like my Dad will be able to "Bow/CrossBow" Hunt again with this Ammendment... Before this the State only offered the Crossbow use to Mentally Challenged or Physically Handicapped people I believe... This will be the TRUE BOWHUNTERS Last Year Alone in the New Jersey Fields and Woods... Looks like I will be Incorporating some Blaze Orange into my Fall Bow Hunting Gear.... :tongue: Anybody else have any Views or Opinions on this Situation here in Chersey??? :darkbeer: J.R.


----------



## cutonimpact (Jul 24, 2007)

it really wasnt that bad when they legalized crossbows in alabama...hardly noticed any difference. its gonna be alright:wink:


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

JerseyRay

Here is my take on the new crossbow season. Like yourself I am glad for the older people who loved to bow hunt but can't physically. Then the ugly part, when you get more people involved in something there is always more accidents which will stir more problems for the hunters. I also don’t like the idea of people just going out for the hell of it with a loaded weapon


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

By my handle you can tell what I hunt with. And I hunt with the longbow in gun seasons as well. Or Bow Only areas. I cringe over one sportsman's group fighting another. We don't need to worry about the Anti's when we tear each other apart. If it promotes hunting and gets more people into the sport. I'll just say, I am not against it.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

This is going to completely ruin deer hunting and bow season forever just like it did in Ohio and Alabama.
Just quit now.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

So... how is the hunting in bama and ohio? :darkbeer:


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

i know guys who hunt with a crossbow and i actually started that way. i don't see how it is going to ruin anything. it's just like gun season, i don't hunt with a gun but i don't have any problem with those who do. a crossbow is a modern machine just like a compound. if you want to get technical the only "true" bow hunters are those who hunt traditional. there is enough game out there for everyone. no need to argue over what implement you take them with. just my thoughts


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

longbowhunter said:


> By my handle you can tell what I hunt with. And I hunt with the longbow in gun seasons as well. Or Bow Only areas. I cringe over one sportsman's group fighting another. We don't need to worry about the Anti's when we tear each other apart. If it promotes hunting and gets more people into the sport. I'll just say, I am not against it.


Hmmm...Good Point... But from what I have seen happening around by me with all the Developement and Lack of Places now to Hunt;where are the "New Generation" of Crossbow Hunters going to hunt? Hopefully in New York where Most of the People Come from who are Buying the McMansions up around here by me... No one I know or who I was brought up with is buying them at 3/4 of a Million Dollars.... ukey: So as Much as I Understand your Point;There is just not Enough Places here in Jersey or "Roads for that matter" to be Adding Weapons to Allow More Hunters to Decimate Areas that are Already Trudged thru Every Season...:wink: I just don`t understand the Logic behind this agenda besides;More $$$ and the Elderly... And if what just to allow the "Elderly Hunters" like they State;then why didn`t they just Amend the Original Game Code that allows the use of Crossbows for the Handicapped,Mentally Challenged and let`s just say now "the Elderly"... Maybe over 55 years old to be Eligible??? Just some food for thought...:darkbeer: J.R.


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Hickory Creek Stalker said:


> So... how is the hunting in bama and ohio? :darkbeer:


How`s the Crossbow Hunting in Kansas...:tongue:


----------



## carcrzy812 (Aug 31, 2006)

i hunt on private land so it doesnt affect me as much. but i would have been much happier with a sunday permit as well. i spend ALOT of time preparing for archery season and shoot between 50 and 100 arrows or more per day almost all year round making sure that i am as proficient as possible for the upcoming season. hunting with a crossbow is more like gun hunting just point and click. And yes i have shot one. you can go on about still having to follow through but resting on a shooting rail and standing and holding a bow are completely different. it was great for elderly and handicapped but i guess only time will tell. 

Frank


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

Jersey Ray... I do understand your point. I use to hunt Sussex County back in the late 60's and 70's. Over development is the problem, not the crossbow. All that are dead against the crossbow though, have a common theme. It is the exact same argument that was used against having Archery Seasons at all, back in the 50's and 60's.   "Too many hunters. Deer are not pin cushions. Doe Killers. They'll get all the bucks before we do!" 

Bowhunters have it pretty darn good right now. Bowhunters being negative and bashing others groups, can only put us in a bad light. Not very productive. We need to be proactive in a positive way. There is room for everyone.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

ParkerBow said:


> JerseyRay
> 
> Here is my take on the new crossbow season. Like yourself I am glad for the older people who loved to bow hunt but can't physically. Then the ugly part, when you get more people involved in something there is always more accidents which will stir more problems for the hunters. I also don’t like the idea of people just going out for the hell of it with a loaded weapon


First please show me an increased accident rate for any state xbows are included?

Second, out with a loaded weapon for the hell of it? How is that filtered out now? I'll help you out, it isn't. More unfounded fears with zero basis or proof. 

Cost of an xbow and the realization that a xbow isn't the miracle hunting weapon some make it up to be filters out a lot of those that think buying one is a ticket to an early deer. A few of those "it shoot 100 yards" at a target and that ideas goes to heck real soon.


Nothing of any measurable magnitude has occurred here in VA since full inclusion. Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

longbowhunter said:


> Jersey Ray... I do understand your point. I use to hunt Sussex County back in the late 60's and 70's. Over development is the problem, not the crossbow. All that are dead against the crossbow though, have a common theme. It is the exact same argument that was used against having Archery Seasons at all, back in the 50's and 60's.   "Too many hunters. Deer are not pin cushions. Doe Killers. They'll get all the bucks before we do!"
> 
> Bowhunters have it pretty darn good right now. Bowhunters being negative and bashing others groups, can only put us in a bad light. Not very productive. We need to be proactive in a positive way. There is room for everyone.


This is Very True;Overdevelopement is Destroying N.J. ukey: And Yes we do not have it Bad persay here in Jersey but also not as Good as you in N.Y. "LegalSunday Hunting". My brother in law has 150 Acres in Somers Point/Broom County. I try Not to Gun Hunt here in Jersey as much anymore,Just too many Morons that screw up your Hunt Usually... Was that Bashing?  Oh Well it`s Freakin True!! :tongue: Now Sussex County on the Other hand has more Places to Hunt than All of Central Jersey so if was able to drive 2 hours Each Way to Hunt I Would... :darkbeer: How do I know this;I used to Fish the Big Flatbrook and stay at Mrs.B`s/Wallpack Valley Campground all the time... Not to Mention fishing the Paulinskill in Blairstown along with North Bridge,Muckenetcong River and the Peaquest. And thats only the Streams,not to mention I have a Union Electrian Friend who lives on Bertram Island on Lake Hopatcong and all the Lakes I used to have time to fish before my 3 year old daughter was born. So I know that area Pretty Well and the Person to Acre Ratio is Alot Better up there than it is by my in Central Jersey...Sorry for the Negativity being thats how you viewed it;but I just wish that we "N.J. Bowhunters" would have gotten what we were told Years ago,And That`s Sunday Hunting!  Thanks for letting me Vent;I Feel Better Already...:shade: J.R.


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> First please show me an increased accident rate for any state xbows are included?
> 
> Second, out with a loaded weapon for the hell of it? How is that filtered out now? I'll help you out, it isn't. More unfounded fears with zero basis or proof.
> 
> ...


How can there not be an Increased accident rate? If you add more People to a Sport that can cause Serious Bodily Injury or Possible Death;then Percentages are stacked against you statistically... Sorry but that you cannot deny...:wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

i'm moving to Jersey, i would love to hunt with a cross bow. by the way the only advantage an X-bow will give you is not having to draw when a deer comes into shooting range. ballistically there's no great advantage and they are louder.....


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

> by the way the only advantage an X-bow will give you is not having to draw when a deer comes into shooting range.


And if you hunt 20ft + in a tree or a pop up, that advantage is gone as well.

Steve


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

The Anti's are Loving this..........Hunters fighting against hunters.................


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

walleye rev said:


> The Anti's are Loving this..........Hunters fighting against hunters.................


Fight,thats a Strong word there Rev... :wink: Disagree a bit is more like it... Thats what makes this such a Beautiful Country;Peoples opinions and it`s Democracy... :darkbeer: J.R. Who knows I might just buy a Crossbow too...


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

Jersey Ray said:


> Fight,thats a Strong word there Rev... :wink: Disagree a bit is more like it... Thats what makes this such a Beautiful Country;Peoples opinions and it`s Democracy... :darkbeer: J.R. Who knows I might just buy a Crossbow too...



Agreeing to Disagree would be kind of nice, but it is much more like a fight...........Just look around in some of the other sections.. 

Some of us were there when the "traditionals" tried to keep those block and tackle bows out of "their" hunting season. I remember the hate that was spewed for the compound bow back then. Now they are accepted as an equal. Someday the crossbow will (and should) be accepted as an equal also. We need to quit giving the anti's fuel for their fires......JMO..........

REv.............


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

I am not against crossbows, Here in PA, they legalized them during regular archery season in a few wmu's. The heavily populated ones. All other wmu's you need to have the doctor permitt to use one. You can also use one during the firearms season as well. In our case, they allowed them to get more people hunting in these populated areas to thin out the deer herd. I will say though, it works. I have run into many guys in archery season with crossbows that would never have hunted then before. And never will if they have to use a bow. Only real problem i see is they hunt like it's rifle season in the middle of the rut. They just come crashing through everything with no regaurd to suroundings. Archers will sneek so to speek. Not xbow hunters like i mention. I have never herd of one being more sucsessful because they had the xbow. You also have to look at it this way, The anti's are fueling off the accidental shootings of people from gun hunters, this is a way to break some from the gun if they can use the xbow. Areas like mine here that are over developed, are going to stop the gun hunting anyway. Only big woods areas are going to allow rifles in the not too distant future. A few properties that i hunt and know through friends, are stopping the gun hunting voluntarily because of the Casey Burns episode a few years ago. Get used to the xbows, they are spreading as the developing continues. I am not as afraid of the accidents from the xbow as i am of the rifle. I am not a gun hunting basher, i have done a little myself, I enjoy small game hunting too with the 12 guage. I too like above, have gone to using a bow through ALL deer and bear seasons. I put my blaze orange on and hunt the same woods the rifle hunters do. Don't sweat it too much, it is not going to kill your hunting. They just might get deer moving your way one morning.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

That sucks for the Archer's in NJ. Im sorry to hear it.


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> That sucks for the Archer's in NJ. Im sorry to hear it.


What????????????


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Perhaps I studdddddered. Im sorry for NJ's Archers who have to now spend their hunting days in the woods with Non archers. All adding Cb's did was put another group of lazy hunters in the woods that would not practice enuf to be able to use a real bow. And that is just my opinion, might be wrong, might be different then some, but Im allowed to it. Crossbow guy had muzzleloader and gun seaon to hunt in, so Now they get archery season as well. Maybe they should be allowed to hunt in special youth and senior hunts as well. So like I said to the Real Archers in NJ I feel you pain, the sickness is starting to creep into Pa too. Good luck, some more money for the DNR's.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Cross bow*

Hey guys I would'nt worry to much.They legalized it in Georgia a few years back and I thought that was the stupidest thing in the world to do.But after the second year Guys started realizing that they arent as craked up to be as they thought. These guys thought that it would be like shooting a rifle.Or similar.I never had anyone hunt where I did on public land but when this was allowed I had guys I never seen in my area .Or the area I was hunting it wasnt my land. THese guys were hunting 8 ft off the ground and really messing up the area .Well need less to say .The pawn shops are now over loaded with Crossbows and the woods are empty where Ihunt so Just give it a few years and maybe it will be the same for you too.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Jersey Ray said:


> How can there not be an Increased accident rate? If you add more People to a Sport that can cause Serious Bodily Injury or Possible Death;then Percentages are stacked against you statistically... Sorry but that you cannot deny...:wink: :darkbeer:


Uhhhhh........ are you're confusing rates and accident numbers? Accident rate is so many accidents per X hours or per persons participating in the activity. More people means more total accidents per year. The typical slant anti-xbow people state is xbows are more dangerous than compounds. That's not true. So if we want to cut accidents we need to stop all new people in archery period. That would include new compound hunters too. Is that what you want done to reduce accidents or did you mean xbows are more dangerous than compounds?


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

boarman1 said:


> Hey guys I would'nt worry to much.They legalized it in Georgia a few years back and I thought that was the stupidest thing in the world to do.But after the second year Guys started realizing that they arent as craked up to be as they thought. These guys thought that it would be like shooting a rifle.Or similar.I never had anyone hunt where I did on public land but when this was allowed I had guys I never seen in my area .Or the area I was hunting it wasnt my land. THese guys were hunting 8 ft off the ground and really messing up the area .Well need less to say .The pawn shops are now over loaded with Crossbows and the woods are empty where Ihunt so Just give it a few years and maybe it will be the same for you too.


Reality is a great teacher isn't it? I didn't see that many new people here but a few thought it would be a real advantage. Now that the word is out it isn't things have leveled off. Mostly older guys converting. Still it's slow for some to change over.


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Uhhhhh........ are you're confusing rates and accident numbers? Accident rate is so many accidents per X hours or per persons participating in the activity. More people means more total accidents per year. The typical slant anti-xbow people state is xbows are more dangerous than compounds. That's not true. So if we want to cut accidents we need to stop all new people in archery period. That would include new compound hunters too. Is that what you want done to reduce accidents or did you mean xbows are more dangerous than compounds?


KORN=Twist,Twist.... Now you really confused me with all the.... What I meant is what you said,the more people in the woods the more accidents there will be,Especially with the Lack of Huntable Land here in Jersey... Nothing more,Nothing less...


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

well bud i live in kansas and i have hunted with a bow all my life,no guns no nothing die hard mathews man. i broke my neck and can never pull a bow again. i was devistated,depressed and angry because hunting is my way of life.i then found out that i could use a cross bow and i can get out in the woods again with my buds.im only 38 and i thank god every day that i can hunt still.cdross bows are still a sring and stick and if you dont see the deer you cant shoot them,you still need them at 50 yards or less. the way i see it if the peaple wernt hunting before there not hunters and wont be out there,and if they do decide to hunt theyl do it with a gun not a crossbow or bow.bowhunters are a breed of there own including crossbow,traditianle,or compound,its still bow hunting bud.i think youl see it will turn out ok .
thanks bryan


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Jersey Ray said:


> KORN=Twist,Twist.... Now you really confused me with all the.... What I meant is what you said,the more people in the woods the more accidents there will be,Especially with the Lack of Huntable Land here in Jersey... Nothing more,Nothing less...


So you're against any new hunters in any form being added in NJ? So stop right where you're at and cap license sales totals?


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

deerhunter11 said:


> well bud i live in kansas and i have hunted with a bow all my life,no guns no nothing die hard mathews man. i broke my neck and can never pull a bow again. i was devistated,depressed and angry because hunting is my way of life.i then found out that i could use a cross bow and i can get out in the woods again with my buds.im only 38 and i thank god every day that i can hunt still.cdross bows are still a sring and stick and if you dont see the deer you cant shoot them,you still need them at 50 yards or less. the way i see it if the peaple wernt hunting before there not hunters and wont be out there,and if they do decide to hunt theyl do it with a gun not a crossbow or bow.bowhunters are a breed of there own including crossbow,traditianle,or compound,its still bow hunting bud.i think youl see it will turn out ok .
> thanks bryan


Deerhunter11, I am really sorry to hear about your accident, but really glad you have found a way to stay in the woods. It is awesome that you can still be out in Gods great CREATION. That's one of the reason why I am glad for the crossbow. Enjoy your season.....

REv..............


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Interesting article link.

http://www.pabigbuck.com/mag2.html


----------



## twogun (Nov 25, 2003)

Good read:

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/artxbow08.htm



> The Council’s proposal to broaden crossbow use is based on the positive attributes of crossbow hunting. These benefits include improved hunter recruitment and retention, better deer management in areas of suburban/rural interface and increased agency revenue. Crossbows may encourage a greater participation by youths, women and others who have difficulty drawing a regular bow to engage in the sport and start (or maintain) a family hunting tradition


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

I think you need to read the sticky right above this thread.....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=342722

Oxford 
Registered User Join Date: Jun 2002
Location: San Diego, California
Posts: 8,948 

No Debating The Merit Of Cross Bows 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please do not debate the validity and merit of crossbows in any regard. YEP -- new AT rule from the top (above me). 

You guys just end up flaming each other and NEVER come to any conclusion...been yapping like magpies for months on this stuff. 

Thanks
OX


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

archerm3 said:


> I think you need to read the sticky right above this thread.....
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=342722
> 
> ...


Good! Delete the thread and each and every one like it from now on immediately after the first post.


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

Jersey Ray said:


> Hmmm...Good Point... But from what I have seen happening around by me with all the Developement and Lack of Places now to Hunt;where are the "New Generation" of Crossbow Hunters going to hunt? Hopefully in New York where Most of the People Come from who are Buying the McMansions up around here by me... No one I know or who I was brought up with is buying them at 3/4 of a Million Dollars.... ukey: So as Much as I Understand your Point;There is just not Enough Places here in Jersey or "Roads for that matter" to be Adding Weapons to Allow More Hunters to Decimate Areas that are Already Trudged thru Every Season...:wink: I just don`t understand the Logic behind this agenda besides;More $$$ and the Elderly... And if what just to allow the "Elderly Hunters" like they State;then why didn`t they just Amend the Original Game Code that allows the use of Crossbows for the Handicapped,Mentally Challenged and let`s just say now "the Elderly"... Maybe over 55 years old to be Eligible??? Just some food for thought...:darkbeer: J.R.


I'm quite "confused" by much of what you say......

IIRC in NJ one can kill NINE deer.....

NJ bow hunters have > 51% success rates (among the highest in the nation)....

SO "exactly" what is "decimated" by crossbow inclusion in NJ?


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

If you don't like crossbows then, simply don't hunt with one. To each his own. If you have been having crappy hunting seasons then, maybe you should do something about your hunting techniques and quit blaming other people for your own bad success. :darkbeer:


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

aceoky said:


> I'm quite "confused" by much of what you say......
> 
> IIRC in NJ one can kill NINE deer.....
> 
> ...


Huh?  LOL! :darkbeer:


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

progers said:


> If you don't like crossbows then, simply don't hunt with one. To each his own. If you have been having crappy hunting seasons then, maybe you should do something about your hunting techniques and quit blaming other people for your own bad success. :darkbeer:


  Gee Thanks so much for your post,I guess I won`t hunt with one then..,. And Yes Exactly,to each his own...:tongue: And as for a crappy hunting season, I guess you really don`t know me... And for the last statement on your useless post on my thread,where did I blame anyone for my hunting season...  I have been Buck Tagged out since our Opening Week of Fall Bow...Wow,unbelievable...ukey: :darkbeer:


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

Jersey Ray said:


> Huh?  LOL! :darkbeer:


.

Check the numbers yourself,

NJ BOW hunters have had (for several years) over a 50% success rate (highest in nation).......

Makes your statements about "no land to hunt" and "decimated deer herds" a bit hard to understand IMO LOL


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> That sucks for the Archer's in NJ. Im sorry to hear it.



Why?

Let's examine the facts......

NJ Hunters asked the NJ F&G Council for crossbow inclusion

NJ F&G Biolgists studied the idea for a few Years...No problem or danger to the resources they concluded (with real data no less)

NJ F&G Council then did a random survey OF NJ HUNTERS 

78% supported full inclusion

The majority of BOW ONLY NJ hunters also supported it

The Federation took a vote 11 FOR and only three against

The HUNTERS of NJ got what they want......

HOW (exactly ) is that "a bad thing" and what should happen, should they NOT get what the vast majority want (in your opinion)????


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

aceoky said:


> .
> 
> Check the numbers yourself,
> 
> ...


Please,tell me something I do not already know and Maybe I might understand where u r coming from... I have lived in N.J. for over 40 years and been hunting here for 25+ now and I think that if you Lived here you Might understand where we r coming from,but you don`live here you live in Kentucky... As for "decimated deer herds" I never said the Herds were Decimated but the little bit of Open Space that we have to hunt Locally near me is Trudged thru every year with all the Hunters we have locally by me. I am in the woods all the time seeing these things hapen here in Jersey,you are in Kentucky so I think I might know a little bit more of whats happening here then you would living in Kentucky.  You sure as heck won`t see me Posting Anything about Your Hunting Regulations in Kentucky or any other state for that matter because I do not hunt there; nor do I or would I know what the type of Hunting Regulations you would need,but I guess you know what Everybody needs everwhere... Good Luck in Kentucky;from Jersey! :darkbeer: J.R.


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

aceoky said:


> Why?
> 
> Let's examine the facts......
> 
> ...


 I did Not start this Thread to have a debate but to Only see what my Fellow N.J. Hunters thought of the New Regulation,But from what I have seen on this Thread there are Alot of Out Of Staters Voicing their Pro-Crossbow Opinions and thats fine,but how would you and do you actually know what is going on in our State is what really confuses me,Especially being you don`t live or hunt here... The funny thing is you have been allowed to hunt with a crossbow for sometime now in Jersey,But it was considered a "Handicapp" Bow,but for some reason now its not?  You wouldn`t think bringing more $$$$$ in for the state is the reason for the Legalization would ya?   :wink:


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

> As for "decimated deer herds" I never said the Herds were Decimated



"I" said YOU "mentioned it" and you did right here in fact....




Jersey Ray said:


> Hmmm...Good Point... But from what I have seen happening around by me with all the Developement and Lack of Places now to Hunt;where are the "New Generation" of Crossbow Hunters going to hunt? Hopefully in New York where Most of the People Come from who are Buying the McMansions up around here by me... No one I know or who I was brought up with is buying them at 3/4 of a Million Dollars.... ukey: So as Much as I Understand your Point;There is just not Enough Places here in Jersey or "Roads for that matter" to be *Adding Weapons to Allow More Hunters to Decimate Areas* that are Already Trudged thru Every Season...:wink: I just don`t understand the Logic behind this agenda besides;More $$$ and the Elderly... And if what just to allow the "Elderly Hunters" like they State;then why didn`t they just Amend the Original Game Code that allows the use of Crossbows for the Handicapped,Mentally Challenged and let`s just say now "the Elderly"... Maybe over 55 years old to be Eligible??? Just some food for thought...:darkbeer: J.R.



As for where I reside, it's a moot point (and one I have not tried to hide) as for what "I" know about NJ seasons etc. that is obvious from what "I" posted above already....

(EDIT to add), You mention "out of staters voicing their opinions", you did not mention we/they ARE hunters....DO YOU "think" the anti hunters and AR groups trying to end YOUR hunting are all from NJ??? Do YOU "think" those responsible for YOUR state not having a bear season were all NJ residents"

It's a VERY safe bet that WE care about NJ hunting or we wouldn't have posted, the REAL enemies of NJ hunting won't be speaking here, but they ARE working against you and what you seem to cherish every single day, you "might" want to focus on the REAL enemy , which might actually do some good.......IMHO 

THE Reason , NJ is getting full crossbow inclusion is because MOST NJ hunters want it and there is NO good or valid reason not to.....

BTW, with all due respect, you may not have "come here for a debate", however, when you ask questions, make statements on a public forum, folks just might make responses to them........

All "water under the bridge now" anyway, the F&G Digest says they'll be legal for all next season in NJ!

Another state who does the "right thing" for the Future of our sport!


----------

